# Please help me...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Please note the ONLY reason I am showing you these is cos I need help on colours OK peeps.

 :lol:

Baby 1



















Baby 2










Baby 3



















Baby 4










Baby 5


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

black otter 
poorly marked black otter
agouti
agouti
agouti or chinchilla.... have you got a clearer pic? is it more grey or brown


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to be useless 

All I can say is - gorgeous :001_wub:

Didn't want to read and run  sorry hen, and congratulations

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> black otter
> poorly marked black otter
> agouti
> agouti
> agouti or chinchilla.... have you got a clearer pic? is it more grey or brown


This  :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Baby 5....sorry this was the skinniest but fastest  To me looks more grey! Certainly greyer than the other two.



















Oh underbelly of baby 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

I bet on agouti for baby 5


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I bet on agouti for baby 5


OK thanks hun.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

defiantly looks more agouti in that pic, and the other still looks like a poorly marked black otter


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> defiantly looks more agouti in that pic, and the other still looks like a poorly marked black otter


OK thanks so much!! Next job will be sexing lol.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no 5 deff looks different to 3 & 4 ill never get this colour stuff


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it does look different, but agouti isnt just one colour
there are different "shades" and the colour varies depending on the amount of ticking running through the coat

it doesnt help that the pictures arent the clearest, as he grows up you never know i might change my mind, but whatever colour he is, he is defiantly in the agouti family

also.my guess would be that the REW (thats mum if i remember rightly?), is a genetic albino masking black otter, and the kits got the agouti colour from dad (as mum didnt carry harlie they only got one copy of the gene resulting in agouti bubbas) youve gotta love genetics :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mum is the harli and dad is the REW. Not sure if that changes anything


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not doesnt change enything, the genes are still inherited in the same way, its just be getting confussed and forgetful :lol:

so dad is genetically an albino masked black otter (REW)
mum genetically a harlie

to get harlie kits you need 2 copies of the harlie gene (ej or eje)
as mum doesnt carry harlie they only got one copy from dad, resulting in agouti marked babies, they COULD potentially be carrying eje, but thats neither here nor there :lol:
and the 2 black otters got a copy of the black otter gene from mum (im not familiar with that genetic code sorry) giving you 2 poorly marked, but still beautiful, black otters

ill shut up now :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> not doesnt change enything, the genes are still inherited in the same way, its just be getting confussed and forgetful :lol:
> 
> so dad is genetically an albino masked black otter (REW)
> mum genetically a harlie
> ...


No it's fascinating!!!! Soooooooooo confusing but I think I would just need to get used to it. I might look into doing a course in it after I've finished uni. Wonder if OU do it


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I know nothing about breeding rabbits or colours but I enjoyed looking at the pics, thank you. They are adorable.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> I know nothing about breeding rabbits or colours but I enjoyed looking at the pics, thank you. They are adorable.


I'm with you on that


----------

